# Sspecialized Prevail



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

I went to my lbs and tried on a variety of helmets today. After trying about everything I felt that the Specialized Prevail was the best. The high cost of $230 kept me from purchasing today. I am just wondering if in your opinions if it worth that amount?....or is there some compromise that I can make?


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

best fitting helmet i have ever had...worth the money IMHO...but i was glad to get 20% off at my favorite LBS


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Got one to replace my S-works that was covered under warranty. Not a huge difference to me, but the S-Works was, to that point, the best helmet I had ever owned. The Prevail is a little better, even.


----------



## ajcsk8r (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a giro atmos for 4 years, never thought i would find a lighter and better fitting helmet. Then i bought the Prevail and will never buy another helmet, until specialized comes out with something better!! The Prevail adjustment system is pretty much perfect, i know its a crazy expensive investment but well worth protecting your noogin!!


----------



## The Mountaineer (Nov 11, 2010)

I am getting more convinced that this is the right helmet. I personally like the black model, but that seems plain when spending $230. Anyways I can see myself going back in a couple days and picking it up. The Prevail seems a vast improvement over the s-works road helmet.


----------



## Pete N (Jun 14, 2011)

I have the S Works 2D for my MTB and prevail for my road riding. The S Works is great , the Prevail perfect. Treat yourself to some of the S Works shoes one day too, brilliant. The shoes and helmets take some beating.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree with Pete.....best helmet and best shoes!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

I purchased my S-works prevail today. I still love my Giro Ionos though! Prevail fits a little better but both are high end! I got the MTB team color prevail because it goes with my kits the best.

Tell me what you think. Both of these helmets are all over the tour right now. The HTC prevail, team Lotto prevail, and Astana prevail are all sick. Not sure about team Lampre. Not really digging the pink and purple myself.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I have the new Giro Aeon and I think it is much better than the Ionos. MUCH better. The prevail is a sweet lid though. I got the Aeon for about 170 or so; either are terrific helmets.


----------



## KiloRH (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for the detailed pics. love the mouth on the front of the prevail, will probably pick one up.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

t_togh said:


> I have the new Giro Aeon and I think it is much better than the Ionos. MUCH better. The prevail is a sweet lid though. I got the Aeon for about 170 or so; either are terrific helmets.


Yeah I tried on the Aeon and it fit pretty well. I just wanted something different from what I already have. I was blown away with how well the prevail straps fit. You know that annoying twisted strap that comes with every helmet even nice ones? Prevail has fixed that problem. Try one on for yourself sometime even if you are not in the market!

Oh and the mouth is definitely sick KiloRH!


----------

